# Topics > Pet tech > Pet toys >  HEXBUG Mouse Robotic Cat Toy, HEXBUG Nano Robotic Cat Toy, Innovation First International, Inc., Greenville, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Innovation First International, Inc.

Home pages:

hexbug.com/pettoy

hexbug.com/hexbug-mouse-robotic-cat-toy.html

hexbug.com/hexbug-nano-robotic-cat-toy.html

----------


## Airicist

HEXBUG Mouse Robotic Cat Toy 

Published on Dec 24, 2014




> Powered by interactive smart toy technology, this industrious critter exhibits realistic random movement, starting, stopping and pausing just like a real mouse! It can navigate around objects, find its way out of corners and flip over from its back to its feet in an attempt to escape its captor.

----------


## Airicist

Hexbug Mouse Robotic Cat Toy hid in my house

Published on Feb 1, 2016

----------

